# How to Smoke Ground Beef



## oldmandt

Anyone ever try smoking ground beef for chili?


----------



## ronp

Yes just spread it out in a foil pan and stir ocassionally maybe just till it is done.


----------



## freshmeat

If I spread it thin and stir occasionally, is it still possible to probe it for temps?


----------



## tasunkawitko

oldman - what type of smoker are you using? i have a little chief that is perfect for uses such as this. 

as ronp says you can spread it thin in a pan and mix it around now and then. another thing you can do is get one of those pans with holes in the bottom or some sort of screen and do it like that. 

fresh, i see no need to probe it for temps, a half hour or so on smoke, maybe 45 minutes, should be just fine. i'd recommend temps in the smoker be as low as possible jsut for generating smoke and not for cooking.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher

What TW said...you dont need to temp it because you will cook it the rest of the way in whatever dish you are using it in!Here is a post where I did the same thing! Enjoy!
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=84781

SOB


----------



## mballi3011

I was going to say that I have seen it but then sob beat me to it with the post too. Just do what he did it looks awesome.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher

Thanks Mark! CLINK!   
SOB


----------

